# Snow sticking to plow



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys,

During our last storm, I was plowing and the snow was sticking to the front of the blade when I pulled away from the pile. Is there something I could coat the plow with to make it slide off or not stick or something?

Maybe FF?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You could use some FF ,but you may have to reapply it again.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

You could brush on some Diesel fuel is there is no "tree hugger around"


----------



## kelly67 (Nov 15, 2008)

the correct way would be to repaint with glossy paint. if thats not possible try pam cooking spray. that works great!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I use car wax on my plow. It works..... kinda. Some People look at you funny for waxing a snowplow though


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Best thing I found was to have it sprayed with one of the bed liner coatings like Rhino lining. I had one of mine sprayed years ago and it is still holding up.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, i'll try some of those out and see if they work!

Btw, no tree hugger around here...

 Tree hugger


----------

